# Drill Press Table



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is what I just made for my drill press it makes it easier to make duplicate items adjustable fence with stop blocks and T-Track for hold downs and slots for using F-Clamps. center circle is replaceable for when it gets buggered up when drilling. Up down and lock cranks are extended to either side. Original plans called for miter gears for height adjustment in the front but factory shaft on press was 1/8" out of round and gears wouldn't stay meshed. Still need to stain and polyurethane.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rock solid and I like it..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great table. Very well thought out and executed. My DP has a wiggly table with play side to side, so I have to align it with the bit whenever I change height. Fortunately, the WEN DP projects a laser crosshair that is very accurate for alignment purposes. I like the T track on the sides and fence, and the circular insert is very cool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Roger , and a great idea for a project .


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks well done. A better table has been on my list forever, longer than insulation projects. The thing stopping me is I need to swap between a fence and a cross slide vise. Swapping is a real PITA so I have to figure out a super fast method. Seeing this is kind of remotivating me.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

PhilBa said:


> Looks well done. A better table has been on my list forever, longer than insulation projects. The thing stopping me is I need to swap between a fence and a cross slide vise. Swapping is a real PITA so I have to figure out a super fast method. Seeing this is kind of remotivating me.


I struggled with the same issue and chickened out on making a 'better' press type table - I ditched the original configuration and built a rolling cart with an adjustable set of shelf brackets - then added a Chinese XY vise that has been the mainstay ever since. Two different chunks of pine are chocked into the vise that quickly get me within range with the drill bit bore stroke needed and I can knock out accurately located holes in minutes with minimal hassle.

Nonetheless, that is one pretty table conversion and the build quality is obvious - hope it serves you well, Roger!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Roger look likes a solid table. I also have been wanting to replace the one I had bought with a sturdy one. Mine is particle board I think with a laminate on it but only 3/4" thick and the rails were screwed in with maybe 1/4" screws that really don't hold especially in particle board. It also has a fence that goes maybe 3/4 of the way across. It's just plain week. 

The other issue with mine is I had to install a boat trailer jack to raise and lower the table as it was both awkward and heavy. The old Clausing 1633 drill press doesn't have the tracked post for raising/lowering it easily. Now if I could find a retro kit I'd do that in a minute.

I was hoping that the sliding table I'm building would be able to be used on the DP as well but taking the PM701 mortiser on and off is just too heavy. Maybe a new DP table like this is in the cards after all.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice work Roger.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent...great idea to "remote" the handles...!

Is there any way you could key the gear, put a push spring in front of it and let it slide "to n' fro" at its heart's desire...? Then it will take up its own slack...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Most excellent, Roger! I love that ht. crank extension; that's been a source of aggravation on mine.
More pictures of that part of the mod would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea on the extensions for the adjusting cranks, nice pictures. 

I would like to see how you were able to put that together. I made a DP table that I really like, but the adjustments are a bear to handle.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Excellent...great idea to "remote" the handles...!
> 
> Is there any way you could key the gear, put a push spring in front of it and let it slide "to n' fro" at its heart's desire...? Then it will take up its own slack...


Never thought of that I might try it later


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Potowner1 said:


> Great idea on the extensions for the adjusting cranks, nice pictures.
> 
> I would like to see how you were able to put that together. I made a DP table that I really like, but the adjustments are a bear to handle.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Bought some 1/2" couplers from Amazonand 1/2" rod from Home Depot. I got the basic design from an old Shopnotes (now Woodsmith) Magizne I notice that they are reusing a lot of projects from the past but i still like the publication I also made bearing blocks from 2x6 scraps and used bearings I had in the shop.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R9JJZMQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BHK35NZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0197L53T0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

